# Any Clue on Oily Stool?



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

My oldest Chi started intermittent bouts of loose stool--it is a yellowish, oily color, mucousy with some blood. The vet could find nothing wrong in blood work, body temperature,and stool sample. She has been on boiled chicken, no fat. She improved for a few days, then the loose stools returned. Her behavior is 100% normal otherwise. No apparent pain, active, happy, sweet, and loves to eat.

Clover is an older gal, estimated 12 or 13 years. I have only had her 6 months, definitely a rescue case, as she came to me in very poor health. Up until now, she has just been fine.

Has anyone experienced anything like this? i haven't. I am starting to wonder if an organ may be failing, or she has cancer and we just don't know . . . anyone please chime in.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What is her regular diet?


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

She was on Avoderm weight control to lose weight initially (about 5 months). I don't love that food, but it worked. No issues. Then I switched her to what the others were eating--basically a blend of Innova, Blue Buffalo, and something similar. Then I added some EVO--one small sample bag mixed into about a bucket of the regular mix (Innova, etc.). Two of the Chis, including Clover, developed small blood in the stool, so everyone went off EVO. Her issues started then. however, she has been on boiled chicken for about two weeks, which i do not like, but she just seems to thrive on it. When I try to re-introduce even the smallest amount of kibble, the stool gets bad again. My concern is she's been on chicken for about 5 days and the stool is still loose. It is possible she filched a little kibble and that sent her backwards. I do not know. She seems 100% fine other than the stool. I appreciate any help!!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How about adding some rice or potatos? I can't figure out the 'oily' part of the loose stools. Good luck with her. Sue


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

My guess is that chicken ONLY has caused some gastritis. It's OK for a meal or two. But I wouldn't feed boiled chicken only for an extended period. It just doesn't have the nutrients needed for a balanced diet. Mainly it is lacking in fiber, so it's going to cause the stools you described when used over a long haul. 

I would put her on a good probiotic. Then wean her off the boiled chicken and back onto her regular food. You may have some loose stools while transitioning, but long term chicken only is only going to hurt and not help.

You could try some canned pumpkin (not pie filling, just plain old canned pumpkin) to try and firm the stools during the transition back to regular food. I'd definitely add water to the kibble to ward off any dehydration issues and increase palatability.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I've been down this road any time I change Jerry's diet. Same, yellow, greasy, mucous stools. 
I have learned to make very tiny dietary changes for him and often my Vet has
prescribed Metronidazole for a week to help him over the transition. He is a young, healthy,
2 1/2 year old dog. Just has a more sensitive system than Tabitha, his littermate 

I hope Clover feels better soon!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

thanks for the advice. I share the concern about chicken only--she doesn't like the rice. I had not thought about potato, pumpkin, probiotic, etc. Great advice. Fortunately she has been drinking lots of water. Clover was good on the Metronidazole, which helped her. I will start adjusting her diet and report back. i was even going to try some organic baby foods to help the transition. She is one of those grateful rescue dogs--she is such a love bug, I feel like she is always thanking me.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i hope little clovers doing better with her stomach


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for asking. Clover ate some boiled potato and a little squash with a little chicken last night and this morning. Her stool certainly looked better this morning (at 3:30 a.m. when she needed to go out, sigh). Anyway, I am hoping she will continue to improve this weekend and I'll post an update.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Clover's stool is looking much much better. I am hoping she continues on the path to recovery. Thank you for all the advice!!!!


----------

